# Are there any drop shippers that handle printing, fulfillment and relabeling?



## cocoreena (Mar 21, 2017)

I am having a hard time finding a DTG drop shipper that handles printing, relabeling and direct shipment to customers. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Looking for companies in the U.S., Canada, or any reputable international companies.


----------

